# Toy poodle shaking



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think he is sick if he is not lethargic, is eating, drinking and pooping normally, besides, it takes more than just a few hours for most communicable disease to show symptoms ...........he might just be visibly showing 'socialization anxiety'. If he does get lethargic and stop eating or drinking..... then get to the vet!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think that something is making him uncomfortable. If he shakes for needing to poop, maybe he has gas? See if he will eat, that might move things along.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I think that something is making him uncomfortable. If he shakes for needing to poop, maybe he has gas? See if he will eat, that might move things along.



The shaking for needing to poop is normal for him. My Chi does it too. Since he doesn't know how to ask for the door, he doesn't, and his reaction for holding it is shaking.

Tonight worried me because the shaking had nothing to do with pooping, which he did a few hours ago anyways.

I just sat down after cleaning up the kitchen after dinner, and he's on my lap. He's not shaking now, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He couldn't get sick from another dog so quickly. 

Could he be cold?

Shaking is also a sign of pain. I agree it could me gas. Could he have eaten something on the walk? 

I would watch him and if he gets worse or shows other signs I would go to the vet.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He could be a little chilly or frightened, in pain, nervous. I agree...if he seems off or goes off his feed, I'd check in with the vet. I sure hope he's okay. My dogs shake sometimes too. It's usually on account of being chilly or a tad nervous. It subsides pretty soon. Hope it does for your wee one too. No, he wouldn't catch something from another dog so recently and show signs this soon.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He didn't shake anymore tonight. You think he was cold after our walk ? It was 46 F this afternoon and sunny. He was trotting / running pretty much the whole time.

Maybe I have to rethink my " no clothes for my dog " principle ? 

Or, Maybe he was sensing that I was worried ! I've been having more allergies lately and they are giving me asthma, which had stopped for more than 1 year. So this is making me worried, because I don't want to be allergic to Merlin. :-(

Maybe he was feeling my stress ?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I know if I took Misha out in 46 degree weather she would shake, especially if she had spent any amount of time out there. But we live in Southern California and daytime temps rarely get into the 50's....Usually are lows in the winter are the low 60's daytime and high 30s at night, so she just may be acclimated to california. I think toys usually have a sparser coat than mini's and standards and not as much muscle to keep them warm. Gosh, my house is in the mid 70s at night and Misha sleeps under the covers! lol


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> He didn't shake anymore tonight. You think he was cold after our walk ? It was 46 F this afternoon and sunny. He was trotting / running pretty much the whole time.
> 
> Maybe I have to rethink my " no clothes for my dog " principle ?
> 
> ...



Could be a combination of things, one, sensing your worry. Maybe the walk was too long??? 46 degrees isn't very warm, even when it's sunny. He might have over did it with his running too. I'd say, keep watch on him tonight, and if he continues through the night and into the morning, maybe a visit vet is in order.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Could be a combination of things, one, sensing your worry. Maybe the walk was too long??? 46 degrees isn't very warm, even when it's sunny. He might have over did it with his running too. I'd say, keep watch on him tonight, and if he continues through the night and into the morning, maybe a visit vet is in order.


I'll keep an open mind that he might be cold. I doubt the walk was too long, we've done more than that before. Also, he has his tongue sticking out for a good while, so I suppose he was ok ?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> I know if I took Misha out in 46 degree weather she would shake, especially if she had spent any amount of time out there. But we live in Southern California and daytime temps rarely get into the 50's....Usually are lows in the winter are the low 60's daytime and high 30s at night, so she just may be acclimated to california. I think toys usually have a sparser coat than mini's and standards and not as much muscle to keep them warm. Gosh, my house is in the mid 70s at night and Misha sleeps under the covers! lol



Ok, I think I'll get him a warm coat then. His hair is so fine, maybe even if he has a lot, it's not warm enough. And it was very windy yesterday, very ! So the cold wind might have got to him after a while. 

Poor baby, now I feel like a bad mom !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I went online and I got him this warm coat. 

Caniswear - Details on the product Dog Winter Jacket "BAWA"


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

We were going to be a "no coat/frills" family too... it didn't last! Pushkin's coat is fine and soft and he has a couple of fleece jackets and one that's waterproof, as does Pippin. I think the littler dogs tend to lose body heat more quickly so a coat will be good to keep off the chill.

Hope everything is okay now and Merlin is snuggly and not shaking any more??

:hug:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Manxcat said:


> We were going to be a "no coat/frills" family too... it didn't last! Pushkin's coat is fine and soft and he has a couple of fleece jackets and one that's waterproof, as does Pippin. I think the littler dogs tend to lose body heat more quickly so a coat will be good to keep off the chill.
> 
> Hope everything is okay now and Merlin is snuggly and not shaking any more??
> 
> :hug:


Thanks for asking ! He hasn't done it again, except when he was freightened in the car, so it's okay.

I got his coat back. It's nice but I find it a bit tight. We'll see how he does with it when it's colder. It cost me 35$ more to fix, so it's an almost 90$ coat now... I wish I'd just bought him a t-shirt ! I might actually go buy him one this week too.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe shakes when she is happy excited or frightened. She does when it is cold too.
She has a two in one coat. I bought in Petco and love it. The heavy part is a winter coat lined in fleece and then a sweat shirt zips off. I use each but never together.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

mom2Zoe said:


> Zoe shakes when she is happy excited or frightened. She does when it is cold too.
> She has a two in one coat. I bought in Petco and love it. The heavy part is a winter coat lined in fleece and then a sweat shirt zips off. I use each but never together.


That sounds like a terrific coat ! Too bad we don't have Petco's in Quebec.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bella is fine to run out quickly without a coat, but Cayenne has to have one, or a sweater or she gets cold, she is very small, so it could have been to chilly for him


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> Bella is fine to run out quickly without a coat, but Cayenne has to have one, or a sweater or she gets cold, she is very small, so it could have been to chilly for him


Merlin is an oversize toy at 11,5 inches. But he has such soft and thin hair with pink baby skin that I suppose he is still cold, even though his hair is more than 1 inch long all over now (except FFT).


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is cold for a toy. I am not a dress up the dog person but Swizzle would have a coat on at that temperature.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> That is cold for a toy. I am not a dress up the dog person but Swizzle would have a coat on at that temperature.



Hi CT Girl! Nice to hear from you and Swizzle again - I hope you will stick around, your posts are great and we need some more Tpoo folks here!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

And that's why I'm struggling with getting a coat for Rookie. Sizing. Sigh.

Rookie is a shaker too and he's a mini - he is just really sensitive to the cold.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

No more coats on the internet for me !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> No more coats on the internet for me !



It is just too hard to find cool things locally where they can try on.
Maybe search on eBay or etsy for people who will custom make them to your measurements? If they don't fit, it is their fault and they will have to make good.


----------



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

Etsy is a great idea!! You might end up potentially paying more but it's worth it. The measurements can be tailored to Merlin and sometimes the seller will let you pick the fabric and/or pattern. I demand pictures when you find Merlin his dream coat :angel2:


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

In the last few weeks I've done four custom onesies for small poodles because of the sizing issue. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

How do you manage to put those on ? I had to pay to have a zipper on top of mine, because I couldn't get it on Merlin (wasn't stretch material, though) ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kayla_baxter said:


> In the last few weeks I've done four custom onesies for small poodles because of the sizing issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are awesome!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I recommend PupRwear.com. I got snowsuits and they are quick to deliver and great to work with. I recommend the next size up if the measurement are at the top of the scal. Like back 8 to 10 inches. I got Cayenne XS it fits, but looks to tight, so I ordered a s had it in 4 days, and they lady was really great to deal with, as I called her. I paid 33.00 for each snow suit and they very nice and fit great


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> How do you manage to put those on ? I had to pay to have a zipper on top of mine, because I couldn't get it on Merlin (wasn't stretch material, though) ?



I can answer that!
First you put the head in. Make sure it is facing the right direction and flip them on their back in your lap like a baby. First one arm in, then the other. Then pull it down to make sure it is stretched down the back, one leg then the other in. Flip back over and give little tugs as needed to adjust.
I have one coat for Timi that has a zipper on top and it takes forever to get it on trying to avoid getting her hair caught - hate it!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That's why I asked that they put some maternelle al between the coat and zipper, so the hair wouldn't get caught. But it seems too tight, still, so I don't like it.

I'll try your technique TP. I was doing it with Merlin standing up and wasn't having great success...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> That's why I asked that they put some maternelle al between the coat and zipper, so the hair wouldn't get caught. But it seems too tight, still, so I don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try your technique TP. I was doing it with Merlin standing up and wasn't having great success...



Timi's coat has that material on top too, still with her coat it gets caught!
Hope that the other way works better for you!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Tiny Poodle that is how I put on my girl clothes. No problem and they want to go so they will let me turn them anyway at all.


----------

